# International stocks long term buy and hold for global crisis recovery?



## Splint (7 December 2008)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of making up part of my portfolio a buy and hold approach since the global crisis has created some outstanding value buying opportunities. Considering that Australia seems to be standing up reasonably well to the crisis compared to other countries, do you think it would be a better approach to look for opportunities in countries which have suffered badly, not nessisarily the US?
Any thoughts on which countries/sectors would provide the best opportunities? I know there's still a long haul before we see anything resembling bullish activity but I'm just thinking and gathering information at the moment. I may not take any action for 12 or 18 months. I do intend to borrow heavily to do this so leverage limitations are also of interest.

Thanks
Splint


----------



## Musashi (24 December 2008)

Splint said:


> I do intend to borrow heavily to do this so leverage limitations are also of interest.




Keep your money in the bank.


----------



## Splint (27 December 2008)

Musashi said:


> Keep your money in the bank.




Well I'm actually shortselling at the moment. I wont be going long until I can see a clear change in sentiment.

What I'm really looking for is a few clues on what would be the best way of investing to make the most of things. It's a difficult one because if I were to invest outside of Australia I would be exposed to FX fluctuations over the life of the investment, that may be good but also may be bad. Some US stocks have copped such a beating that assuming they dont go broke could have an enormus growth cycle when things start looking up again.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2008)

Microsoft has a whole heap of cash.

Same with Walmart and seems bulletproof.

Reading through Security Analysis at the moment, and best long term holds appear to have been those that beat their all time highs on the relief rally in the mid 30s.

I'll get the listing up some time. Was very eye opening.


----------

